# Solved: Spore Crashing?



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

ill make it short: first i start up spore then it gives me the microsoft windows error thingy
and sometimes it shows the error
r6025 run time error
pure virtual function call
i just got the game a few days ago and now this happens?
please help D:
i have been able to play this game before this error
and i have the at least the minimal requirements


----------



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

double bump


----------



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

triple bump and a picture


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

My guess is that this isn't a problem with your computer, but a problem with the game. The error code you mention is a C++ runtime error. That would be in the game.

My guess is that it will be fixed in the next patch, if it hasn't been fixed yet.

Hold tight.

Courtney


----------



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

meh i just got advice from a professional friend of mine so case closed.


----------



## Monso (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you mind posting your solution so other people with the same problem in the future that come across this topic know how to fix it?

-_-


----------



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

delete the entire EA folder and reinstall =\


----------



## zakmiester (Oct 4, 2008)

the entire folder? even if i have other EA games?
... 
pain in the butt EA


----------



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

i guess just spore >.>


----------

